# Car ordered, delivery delayed, want me to pay 2011 prices



## Seagull (22 Dec 2010)

I put in an order for a car under the scrappage scheme, and was told no problem, car will be in first week of December. The delivery date has been moved out a couple of times, but I was told there was no problem, and that it would definitely be in this week. Today I received a call that the car would not arrive in time to be registered in 2010. That means that the government scrappage allowance has been reduced by €250. On top of that, the manufacturer has reduced their scrappage allowance by €500. What the dealer is saying is I have the option of having my deposit back, or paying an extra €750 for the car. I could live with carrying the difference in scrappage and having a 2011 plate, but I would expect the manufacturer to stand by the discount offered at the time I put in the order, as it's their fault the shipment is delayed. 

  Do I have any kind of case to ask the dealer to complete the deal at the agreed price?


----------



## mercman (22 Dec 2010)

I would say that they are in breach of contract. If you paid a deposit and the terms of the deal are in writing then you have a case. You could get a solicitor involved but do you really want to waste the time and money ?? Try another dealer that will probably enjoy your business more,


----------



## Seagull (22 Dec 2010)

The problem is that it's a new model, so there are none in the country. There are a few of the old model, but they are all metallic paint, and I don't really think that's worth the extra €300.


----------



## mercman (22 Dec 2010)

Whatever type of car that it is, the older model will normally have their prices marked down. As stated you entered into a contract with the Garage and they have classed the deal as null and void,


----------



## Seagull (22 Dec 2010)

The new model hasn't landed yet, so they haven't marked doen the price of the older model. I'm hoping they might be prepared to do a deal to shift one of the older ones before the new ones arrive.


----------



## MandaC (22 Dec 2010)

Is the new model prices the same as the old ones?  It would be better for you to get the new model if you want to trade in within a couple of years as the older model will depreciate more and should be priced accordingly.  Are you going to keep it for the long haul.

I am surprised that the garage will not meet you half way on this.  If they contacted the manufacturer and explained that the order being late is not your fault, you really want the car, cant wait to get it etc, I would be very surprised that they dont meet you half way on it.


----------



## regvw (22 Dec 2010)

I think you are as well off out of this, you were basically buying a 2011 car with a 2010 plate for a small discount. You would loose more when selling the car second hand due to the plate


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Dec 2010)

It will be a 2011 reg regvw.

OP is complaining about reduced scrappage etc. because of the fact that the car will have a 2011.

OP has to decide if a 2011 reg is worth paying the  €750 extra for as against the 2010 reg.

Personally I'd come down hard on the garage for breaching the agreement you made with them.


----------



## gianni (23 Dec 2010)

I'm sensing from your post that you're very eager to get this car - perhaps the dealer can see how eager you are too and they're trying to squeeze every last € out of you.

If it was me I'd tell the garage to honour the original agreement or I'm walking. They may change their tune when they see that you're willing to give them €0.


----------



## regvw (23 Dec 2010)

+ 1 gianni, its still a buyers market and will be for some time to come


----------



## Seagull (5 Jan 2011)

In the end, we came to an agreement where they take the hit on the reduced trade in, and I pay the difference in government scrappage. I thought that was a reasonable compromise, and an OK price for 2011 rather than 2010 plates.


----------



## hopalong (5 Jan 2011)

please let us all know what kind of car it is.


----------



## Seagull (6 Jan 2011)

Hyundai i10.


----------

